# Sous-titres apple tv



## benko (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Petite question, les vidéo que l'on achète sur l'apple store us avec l'apple TV disposent-elles des sous-titres ?

Merci de votre retour d'expérience..


----------



## mandrak134 (4 Mai 2009)

Non seulement il n'y en a pas mais comme les vidéos sont sous DRM on ne peut les rajouter avec un quelconque logiciel du type submerge ou isubtitle.
Désolé.


----------



## pim (4 Mai 2009)

Bizarre, il y a pourtant une option pour les activer sur l'Apple TV 

Ou alors j'ai encore fumé la moquette


----------



## mandrak134 (5 Mai 2009)

Effectivement, une option existe mais elle n'est pas encore activée (Pb avec les Majors) elle ne pourra te servir que si tu utilises par exemple isubtitle.
Si des sous titres étaient disponibles, cela faciliterait les ventes sur itunes store.
En essayant d'acheter des vidéos et d'être dans la légalité, les options de sous titres ne sont pas disponibles alors qu'avec des films piratés oui ... si ce n'est pas de l'incitation ça ...


----------



## benko (10 Mai 2009)

Merci en tout cas pour ces éclaircissements.


----------

